# radio et Apple TV



## CBi (21 Janvier 2008)

Du temps où Radio France n'était pas très copain avec iTunes, j'avais bricolé l'encapsulation de stream radio dans des fichiers iMovie pour pouvoir les écouter dans iTunes.

Le même truc pourrait-il servir pour écouter la radio sur Apple TV, qui semble pour l'instant allergique à la voix des ondes ??  

Si quelqu'un peut essayer (je n'ai pas de Apple TV) et donner le résultat de la manoeuvre, merci d'avance !


----------



## pim (21 Janvier 2008)

Je suis en train d'essayer, je suis bloqué à l'étape "Quicktime". Avec France Info j'ai une fenêtre Quicktime avec le flux que je peux lire et qui continue à se charger, mais je ne peux pas faire "Enregistrer sous...". Avec Vivace, je n'ai pas de fenêtre du tout.


----------



## CBi (22 Janvier 2008)

Effectivement, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ce qui était possible ne l'est apparemment plus... :hein: 

Je vais voir si j'ai gardé dans un coin les fichiers .mov que j'avais fabriqués.


----------

